# Vintage Hobbies treadle scroll saws.



## powertools (17 Aug 2019)

Is there anybody left on scroll saw section of the forum that is interested in the old treadle saws from Hobbies?


----------



## loftyhermes (17 Aug 2019)

I am, I have 2 A1's and probably 6 hand saws.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 Aug 2019)

I am.

I use them with my own kids. And I use them at my school. I have three at the back of my classroom!


----------



## Stanleymonkey (19 Aug 2019)

powertools":2xtnmauh said:


> Is there anybody left on scroll saw section of the forum that is interested in the old treadle saws from Hobbies?



What was your reason for posting? Was it just a general question or are you trying to track down parts?


----------



## powertools (19 Aug 2019)

Sorry I should have made things clearer.
A few years ago there were several members of this section of the forum that had an interest in the old Hobbies saws including me. I have a small collection that for personal reasons are in various state of repair that have been left for several years but I am now in a position to continue with the restoration of them and was wondering if there was anybody left with similar interest .


----------



## loftyhermes (19 Aug 2019)

I'm always interested in restoring old machines.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (19 Aug 2019)

powertools":3r6crxp2 said:


> Sorry I should have made things clearer.
> A few years ago there were several members of this section of the forum that had an interest in the old Hobbies saws including me. I have a small collection that for personal reasons are in various state of repair that have been left for several years but I am now in a position to continue with the restoration of them and was wondering if there was anybody left with similar interest .




Yes definitely - I've got at least two in pieces that need some coaxing back to life!


----------



## powertools (21 Aug 2019)

What has happened is that several years ago I built up a small collection of hobbies saws including the model that they called the Royal.
For any of you who have an interest in these things you will know that is quite a rare model but to my shame I have to say that when reorganising my workshop I dropped it and broke the casting that holds the table in place, to say I was gutted would be an understatement.
My time over the last 3 years has been spent on a massive diy project and the saws have taken a back seat but now having more spare time I have taken an interest again. The other day I was looking on ebay as you do and came across a Royal saw with not long to go that was very near to were my son lives who would pick it up for me.
In short I won the saw for just over £15 and he collected it for me. 
When I collected it from him the saw had a broken treadle plate so my dilemma now is do I try to restore both or just make 1 good one from them both.


----------



## powertools (21 Aug 2019)

What I should have also said is that if there is a forum member who is restoring a Hobbies Royal saw and needs parts other than the blade clamps, the table support or the treadle plate you are welcome to them.
I would hate to see these parts go to waste.


----------



## loftyhermes (22 Aug 2019)

I personally would make one good one then if possible you could try to repair the broken pieces mended. Reading Wallace's and other folks restoration threads it is possible to weld cast. Whatever you decide good luck with it.


----------



## Richardson1958 (10 Nov 2019)

I am restoring an A!.
What size diameter leather belt?
Mine has been painted green were they blue originally?


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Nov 2019)

Richardson1958":3fese4df said:


> I am restoring an A!.
> What size diameter leather belt?
> Mine has been painted green were they blue originally?


Just look for leather sewing machine belts, I bought a pack of two off ebay. I have two A1's, one that's painted green and one that's black, no idea what the original colour was and to me it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Richardson1958 (11 Nov 2019)

I have had mine for 50 years and it was working up to the belt breaking. I am liking a toolbox blue for the refurb and I will get the sewing machine belt. Thanks


----------



## jimdoe44 (31 Jan 2021)

I need a goodell clamp any ideas were to get one-Thank you JIM Email [email protected]


----------



## Hallelujahal (22 Jul 2021)

I would love an A1! just getting into scrolling and smitten already!


----------

